# New DC system install



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

I've made some progress this week getting the DC system installed in the new shop. So far I have the jointer, table saw, planer and 3 of five floor sweeps in.
I still have one wall to get ducted in which will get the bandsaw, two more floor sweeps and a couple of misc. taps.
All of my ducting is 6" 26 gauge snap lock duct with the exception of the table saw where I used 6" stove pipe. I did that just to have beefier duct in that area.
The DC is a Grizzley 3 HP, plenty of cfm.
The DC takes suction through a cyclone separator that I got on ebay a few years back and it works fantastic (the gentleman I got mine from still makes and sells them on ebay).
It's 7" duct from the cyclone to the DC.
Apparently all of my pics but these two are to big to upload, I will try to get more pics posted later.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking good. Man, that's a TALL ceiling. Your plumbing to the cyclone is very similar to what I did with a Wood magazine design cyclone I had built...worked very well, though I only had 6" piping.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jun 4, 2012)

If you turned the outlet pipe a little you could eliminate two 90s.  That and a couple of long radius ells would add measurable flow. Dave


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*turn it around...?*

Turn the mobile base around so the duct comes off the back and straight up the wall and eliminate 2 bends. You can still access the pipe for a clog if necessary. Try to eliminate bends where possible.  bill


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

One thing I failed to mention is that the DC itself is temporary. Eventually the blower assembly will be mounted directly on top of the cyclone separator eliminating the 7" suction duct. I originally did have the DC turned around but it stuck out to far from the wall.
I will be building a "duct box" to mount the DC filters on and adding at least one most likely two more filters. This will be mounted up high directly to the blower outlet.
I've found that adding two more filters in place of the bags increases the heck out of the cfm an almost 500 cfm increase ! With no carry over from the cyclone.

I know people are going to jump me about eliminating the bags. The DC and cyclone have been tied together for almost a year now and those bags have been on there since the day I assembled the DC and there is absolutely nothing in them.

Although it works fine as is, the duct coming from the table saw will get two 90's eliminated by tying it in to the duct running parallel to it. This was a brain fart that I just haven't gotten around to changing yet.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jun 4, 2012)

Scot, how do you measure CFM? Did you mean the additional filters added 150 cfm rather than 1500? Dave


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yes...what ?*



Beckerkumm said:


> Scot, how do you measure CFM? Did you mean the additional filters added 150 cfm rather than 1500? Dave


That unit specs out at 2300 or so CFM. And how did you measure it? Thanks.... bill


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

I measured the cfm with a rotometer, A friend of mine is an hvac tech and has one.

Yes, we actually saw a 500 cfm improvement when we took the plastic bags off. The Motor amperage went up a little but not an extreme amount. I know I won't get that much increase in air flow when I replace the bags with filters but based on what I saw it should be enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm confused here*



Scot H said:


> I measured the cfm with a rotometer, A friend of mine is an hvac tech and has one.
> 
> Yes, we actually saw a 1500 cfm improvement when we took the plastic bags off. The Motor amperage went up a little but not an extreme amount. I know I won't get that much increase in air flow* when I replace the bags with filters *but based on what I saw it should be enough to make it worthwhile.


What do you mean? The clear container bags? With filters? Huh?
You already have cannister filters..... :blink: bill


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

The canister filters are on top with clear plastic bags on bottom.


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't know what I was thinking. It was a 500 cfm increase, not 1500.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*still not clear...*



Scot H said:


> I measured the cfm with a rotometer, A friend of mine is an hvac tech and has one.
> 
> Yes, we actually saw a 1500 cfm improvement when we took the plastic bags off. The Motor amperage went up a little but not an extreme amount.* I know I won't get that much increase in air flow when I replace the bags with filters* but based on what I saw it should be enough to make it worthwhile.



Are you going to replace the lower plastic container bags with filters? How so? :blink: bill
BTW I use cardboard chip containers on my Jet 1100 but I have no cyclone, so they fill up rapidly. They are heavy when even 3/4 full.


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill, when we were testing the air flows I borrowed my brothers filters and strapped them on in place of the lower plastic bags. Even though they were upside down they stayed in place.

Once I mount the blower directly on top of the Cyclone I will make a "duct box" big enough for 3-4 filters to mount on top of.

The drum I use for chip collecting has a dolly under it, makes it very easy to get it out of the shop.

I highly recommend the cyclone, I've had mine for about 5 yrs now and used blowers from 1 HP to the 3 HP I have now and it has worked great with all of them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The 3 HP Grizzly*

I have one of those also for the main shop. I've been experimenting with various separators....Jet Vortex, sleeves added to the center hole to increase separation. I just think there is an answer that will take up lees shop space than the cyclone. The Jet Vortex gets excellent reviews. I will post up a solution if I ever get one. :laughing: 

So if I understand your plan, you will completely separate the components of the 3HP and mount the blower/sucker above the new dust box on top or near the top of the cyclone...? 
The new dust collector box will have 4 filters ....?
It's cheaper to buy a whole 'nother 3 HP unit than individual filters at $195.00 each. For* $225.00 more *you can get a whole 'nother unit. :yes: bill


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

The blower will mount directly on top of the cyclone. I have found an after market filter for about 125.00 that I will use for the additional filters.

Where have you found a 3 HP unit with filters for 225.00 ? I would buy that and have a spare blower !

BTW the cyclone I have is still sold on ebay for around 200.00. He sells two or three different sizes.


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

A few more pics.


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still working on the shop. Haven't had much time this past summer, between work and trying to keep the property from becoming over grown, shop time has been limited.

The great thing about winter is no grass to cut!


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

what method was used to attach the 7" duct work to the blower?


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

All of the ducting is riveted with 3/16" rivets. I caught the HF pnuematic riveter on sale for around $25. I highly recommend it if you are installing a large system!


----------

